# Frequenzumrichter als Abschaltmittel bei Stop-0 und Stop1



## Markus (10 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

die Sache sorgt immer wieder für Diskussionen...

Also angenommen ich will(muss  ) einen frequenzgeregelten Antrieb nach Kat.3 abschalten.

Dann kann ich z.B. die "Holzhammermethode" einsetzen und einfach zwei Leistungsschütze davor setzen, diese werden über Sicherheitsrelais oder F-SPS abgeschaltet, mit Rückführung und dem ganzen Kram.

Ich habe damit eine Stopkategorie 0 realisiert.
Ob das nun gut für die FU ist oder nicht, darüber lässt sich streiten.

Aber meine Anforderungen an Kat.3 drei sind (zumindest elektrisch) erfüllt.




So, jetzt kann ich aber auch den FU (ein normeler Standard FU, nix mit Safety!) als zweiten Abschaltweg anstelle des Schütz nehmen. Die Reglerfreigabe des FU wird ebenfalls über Sicherheitsrelais oder F-SPS paralell angesteuert. Ein Relaisausgang des FU kommt als Rückführung mit in den Quittierkreis.

Dieses Beispiel findet sich in den Unterlagen von allem was "Rang und Namen" hat im Bereich der Maschinensicherheit.

Aber! Ich sage: "Bei 95% der Fu kann man DI und DO frei programmieren!"
Wer garantiert mir also dass der DI bzw. der DO des FU richtig oder überhaupt programmiert worden sind? Wer garantiert dass der Instandhalter den FU nach dem austausch wieder so parametriert?

Angenomen der FU wertet den DI für die Reglerfreigabe überhaupt nicht aus? Und/oder der DO für die Rückführung ist immer auf TRUE?

Darf ich einen solchen FU mit parametrierbaren DI/DO (also fast jeden) überhaupt als zusätzliches Abschaltmittel nutzen?




Angenommen es wäre in Ordnung so, habe ich auch noch Kat.3 wenn ich die beiden Abschaltmittel (Schüz und FU) nicht zeitgleich abschalte, sondern nacheinander? z.B. wenn ich Stop-1 realisieren will?

Danke!


----------



## wincc (10 Juli 2008)

Sehr gut gefragt =) die antworten würden mich auch interessieren ........... nur selbst hab ich keine


----------



## jabba (10 Juli 2008)

Hallo markus,

gerade zum FU Betrieb gibts von der BIA eine sehr gute Beschreibung.

Ich kann jedem der sich mit der Thematik beschäftigt nur raten,
diesen Bericht mal komplett durchzuarbeiten.


Wenn der DI Parametrierbar ist , ist es meines Erachtens nicht erlaubt.
Es gibt ja FU's auch mit festem Freigabeeingang, da ist es kein Problem.
(Hab ich z.B. bei den Stromrichtern immer so gemacht)

Wenn Du Stop1 realisierst hast Du natürlich immer noch KAT3, das hat eigentlich nichts miteinander zu tun.
Wenn Du Stop 1 machst, muss dies auf jeden Fall in der Gefährdungsanalyse bedacht werden. 
Wie lange kann die maximale Stop-Rampe sein ?, wenn jemand z.B. eine Türe aufreissen könnte und der Antrieb  3s runter fährt wird noch eine Zuhaltung notwendig.


----------



## Markus (10 Juli 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Hallo markus,
> 
> gerade zum FU Betrieb gibts von der BIA eine sehr gute Beschreibung.
> 
> ...


 
diese "gute" beschreibung kenn ich, zugegeben ich habe sie nich komplett durchgemacht, aber auch darin wird dieser part verschwiegen...




> Wenn der DI Parametrierbar ist , ist es meines Erachtens nicht erlaubt.
> Es gibt ja FU's auch mit festem Freigabeeingang, da ist es kein Problem.
> (Hab ich z.B. bei den Stromrichtern immer so gemacht)


 
ja das ist der knackpunkt, einen micromaster fahre ich zb nur über die busschnittstelle, nicht der hat überhaupt keine digitalen e/a mehr dran. um das einzustellen reicht ein einziger parameter (sollwertquelle).

bei welchen fu brauchen ich die hw-freigabe noch zwingend, und welche haben eine rückführung? also bei siemens fallen mir da nur die 611er ein, micromaster und masterdrive kommen ohne das klar.
sanftanläufe könnte man auch noch verwenden, bei denen sind diese e/a auch nicht parametrierbar.




> Wenn Du Stop1 realisierst hast Du natürlich immer noch KAT3, das hat eigentlich nichts miteinander zu tun.
> Wenn Du Stop 1 machst, muss dies auf jeden Fall in der Gefährdungsanalyse bedacht werden.
> Wie lange kann die maximale Stop-Rampe sein ?, wenn jemand z.B. eine Türe aufreissen könnte und der Antrieb 3s runter fährt wird noch eine Zuhaltung notwendig.


 

naja mein stop1 ist in dem falle ja nur kat. B
--> wenn der fu versagt weil er beim bremsen auf überlast geht, dann trudelt der antrieb nach nach stop0 aus...

die abschaltung nach stop0 würde in kat3 erfolgen. spätestens wenn das zusätzliche schütz fällt.


----------



## jabba (10 Juli 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> diese "gute" beschreibung kenn ich, zugegeben ich habe sie nich komplett durchgemacht, aber auch darin wird dieser part verschwiegen...


Hallo Markus war auch nicht auf Dich gemünzt, da ich weiss das Du dich mit dem Thema beschäftigst, eher an die "Unbedarften" 




Markus schrieb:


> naja mein stop1 ist in dem falle ja nur kat. B
> --> wenn der fu versagt weil er beim bremsen auf überlast geht, dann trudelt der antrieb nach nach stop0 aus...
> 
> die abschaltung nach stop0 würde in kat3 erfolgen. spätestens wenn das zusätzliche schütz fällt.


 
Das ist ja der Ansatzpunkt für die neue Maschinenrichtline , oder?
Wie hoch ist die Warscheinlichkeit ?
Wenn nur der FU das Bremsen ausführt , wäre noch ein externes Bremsrelais möglich, auch bei FU Betrieb, oder eine Hardwarebremse die nach Ablauf der Zeit zuschlägt. Alllerdings Bremse und keine Haltebremse, ich denke das habt Ihr im Seminar auch besprochen.




Markus schrieb:


> diese "gute" beschreibung


 
Also ich finde die sehr gut. Die erklärt nicht alles und geht auch nicht auf alles ein, aber man hat ein sehr gutes Handbuch zur Anwendung. Versuch mal die Vorschriften auf die Sachen anzuwenden. Wenn man die Vorgaben der BG einhält hat man schon mal einen Grossteil der Sicherheit nachgewiesen.
Denn wenn ein Arbeitsunfall passiert und du kannst dem BG-Mann sagen : steht doch im "BIA-Report", ist der ganz schnell still.
Hab dadurch  schon zweimal  lange Diskussion im Keim erstickt.


----------

